# Can we have



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A games section ?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

oooh what games?.....

would be a good idea, but anything gaming related (even the "Game" computer shop) is banned by work PC, which will probably mean i'll lose the TT forum at work...just something to consider...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

why?

you mean computer game threads, or the crappy 3 word story type games?

either way, does it really matter if they're in the off topic section? Not much different to your nufc threads :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The last post wins and 3 word story they are so important now they need a section of their own.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

maybe a section that's invisible to me


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> The last post wins and 3 word story they are so important now they need a section of their own.


They need locking :roll:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> The last post wins and 3 word story they are so important now they need a section of their own.


Important?? I hope a tongue was planted deep in your cheek there.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A games section ?


No.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

You guys have way too much time on your hands to be playing games online!

:roll:

Lets swap jobs.. please!!! 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > A games section ?
> ...


OK can we delete those threads then :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


They can't be deleted... some members will lose a few thousand posts off their count :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I wish I could. It's utter drivel.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah a TT racing game would be 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Live football scores section would be good


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> How about a readers wives section?


The rest of the forum would be dead :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd prefer a 'Reader's Husbands' section! :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

How about a monthly quiz and whoever wins get a trophy picture next to their name? in their Avatar.

Obviously first to complete and get all / maximum right gets the prize etc.

Would be quite interesting?

Technical questions could be included to open it up a bit more rather then your usual - how many seats does a TT have kind of question.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

TT_Tesh said:


> How about a monthly quiz and whoever wins get a trophy picture next to their name? in their Avatar.
> 
> Obviously first to complete and get all / maximum right gets the prize etc.
> 
> ...


Like it... Perhaps it would also get a few people to actually use search and find answers... rather than the same problems on a differen't day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Exactly my thoughts!!

Good bit of banter when the results are published!


----------

